# American Beauty!



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

1908 Waltham Pocket Watch Size 16, in it's little stand (sold to me by Roger the Dodger)

















Full hunter case by Dennison (England) - 14ct Gold Filled (Sun Grade)

















Absolutely pristine dial, handset and crystal


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The damascened movement is just gorgeous! And it appears to be keeping excellent time. Recently serviced, regulated and new mainspring fitted - 10 months guarantee left on service.

































I have a RG chain on order, so should get more pics by the weekend.

And can I just say Roger is a true gent, and a pleasure to deal with. Many thanks to him, and to Roy for this excellent facility.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

So glad you like it, AVO, I'm really happy it's gone to a PW enthusiast who will take over the task of looking after this piece. Enjoy! :yes:


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

That plating is in amazing condition for a 100yr + watch.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Huh - you were just dazzled by Roger's other Little Beauty with the naughty hands and eyes... :tongue2:

What a great watch! I was very tempted and had to restrain myself from going for it!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought you might be on the interested list, Will! I am certainly impressed.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, the beauty had a day out today. Whipping out a gold hunter when someone asks you the time is a sure way to attract the odd comment or fifty! :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely....and intrigued by the lapel pin...do tell.....


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

As in my PM - it's the Cruz Espada or Sword Cross of St. James. As a Santiago pilgrim I wear either that or the cockleshell. If you look at my avatar picture (taken 3 days east of Burgos in April 2011) you can see a cockleshell attached to my backpack, and that has the Cruz Espada painted on it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ha ha....that's a massive cockle shell....are you sure it's not a scallop shell?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha, you are right of course! That is a scallop shell and I shouldn't have had the third glass of Rioja. The cockleshell goes on the hat!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AVO said:


> Haha, you are right of course! That is a scallop shell and I shouldn't have had the third glass of Rioja. The cockleshell goes on the hat!


 :notworthy: Have as many glasses of Rioja as you like ....I know I do....................... msl:


----------

